# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Υπάρχει κάπου ο κανονισμός/καταστατικό πολυκατοικίας?

## WhiteNoise

Βρέ παιδιά , αν και έχω διαβάσει μερικές δημοσιεύεσεις με σχετικό θέμα δεν βρήκα πουθενά δημοσιευμένο τον κανονισμό πολυκατοικίας! Υπάρχει κάπου? Ο κανονισμός αυτός ισχύει για όλες τις πολυκατοικίες ή κάθε πολυκατοικία μπορεί να φτιάχνει τον δικό της?

----------


## dti

Δεν είναι όλοι οι κανονισμοί πολυκατοικιών οι ίδιοι.
Πάνω από τον κανονισμό πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει κι ο νόμος που υπερισχύει πάντα.

----------


## WhiteNoise

Χμμ..! Και για την τοποθέτηση κεραιών στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει νόμος? Αν ναι , τον έχετε βρει κάπου?

----------


## _DiMoN_

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες...

----------


## pavlidisd

Έχει σβηστεί το λινκ?

Δυστυχώς υπάρχει ένας #[email protected][email protected]#$ γείτονας ο οποίος ασχολείται μόνο με το να δημιουργεί προβλήματα.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε το χρειάζομαι γιατί λέει ότι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην τηλεόραση, δεν είναι νόμιμο κτλ...

----------


## sotiris

> γιατί λέει ότι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην τηλεόραση...


θα ηθελα και εγω μια γνωμη απο τους αξιους τεχνικους μας,εαν φυσικα εχουν κανει καποιο αναλογο τεστ...γιατι εχω παρατηρησει στην δικια μου τηελοραση να εχουν χαλασει καποια καναλια,οχι σε σταθερη βαση αλλα αρκετες φορες μεσα στην μερα (και κυριως την νυκτα) ειναι σαν να δεχετε παρεμβολες το τηλεοπτικο σημα...κατι γραμμες εκει που δεν πρεπει,κατι χιονια,κατι αποχρωματισμους,κατι τρεμοπαιγματα και διαφορα αλλα σχετικα...που δεν τα ειχα δει ξανα στην τηλεοραση μου.(μια sony 36'',τελευταιας τεχνολογιας με παρα πολυ σταθερη εικονα).

----------


## Keymaster

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ , Κανονισμός Πολυκατοικίας

----------


## dti

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε βάλει link ο _DiMoN_ . 
Μπορεί όμως να σου πει τί έκανε και πώς τους έπεισε στη Γ.Σ. της πολυκατοικίας.  ::  
Εγώ από την άλλη σου προτείνω να συγκεντρώσεις οτι υλικό πιθανόν έχεις από δημοσιεύσεις σχετικά με το awmn και φυσικά τα έντυπα της ΚτΠ που αναφέρουν σχετικά με το awmn και την ασύρματη επανάσταση (περιοδικό infosoc τεύχη 19, σελίδα 8, και 20, σελίδες 15, 22 & 23) και το ενημερωτικό έντυπο που τύπωσε για λογαριασμό μας η ΚτΠ στην εκδήλωσή της τον Δεκέμβριο 2003.
Τέλος, πολύ σημαντικής αξίας υλικό υπάρχει στο ebusinessforum.gr εκεί που αναφέρεται στην Ομάδα Εργασίας ΣΤ2 (παρουσίαση του ασύρματου σχολικού δικτύου, κλπ.).

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> γιατί λέει ότι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην τηλεόραση...
> 
> 
> θα ηθελα και εγω μια γνωμη απο τους αξιους τεχνικους μας,εαν φυσικα εχουν κανει καποιο αναλογο τεστ...γιατι εχω παρατηρησει στην δικια μου τηελοραση να εχουν χαλασει καποια καναλια,οχι σε σταθερη βαση αλλα αρκετες φορες μεσα στην μερα (και κυριως την νυκτα) ειναι σαν να δεχετε παρεμβολες το τηλεοπτικο σημα...κατι γραμμες εκει που δεν πρεπει,κατι χιονια,κατι αποχρωματισμους,κατι τρεμοπαιγματα και διαφορα αλλα σχετικα...που δεν τα ειχα δει ξανα στην τηλεοραση μου.(μια sony 36'',τελευταιας τεχνολογιας με παρα πολυ σταθερη εικονα).


Μια που οι άξιοι moderators μας διέσπασαν το μήνυμα μου αφού είχε off topic σχόλιο, αδιαφορόντας για το on topic, ξαναγράφω ότι :

To WiFi στους 2.4, τα κινητά στα 900, η τηλεόραση στους 600 (νομίζω).
Κοινώς ποιο εύκολα κάνει το κινητό παρεμβολή (που εκπέμπη με 2W) παρά το wifi......

----------


## GreekAce

Παίδες εγώ έχω άλλο πρόβλημα στην πολυκατοικία μου.
μια πολύ μεγάλη εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει εγκαταστήσει μια "κεραία" στην ταράτσα σε ένα μικρό δώμα που εκπέμπει σήμα και όπως "καταλαβανεντε" έχουμε φάει στην μάπα όλη την ακτινοβολία.
είναι ένα μικρό "δωματιάκι".οι μάγκες τις εταιρία το έχουν περιφράξει γύρο γιώρο για να μην φαίνεται τίποτα αλλα "φετετε" η κεραία και μάλιστα φαίνονται και δυο μεγάλες μονάδες ψύξης σαν αυτές που έχουμε στα "air-condition" του σπιτιού μας αλλα 8 φορες μεγαλύτερες.πιστεύουμεπως είναι παράνομο.έχει κανεις καμια ιδέα τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε?
ευχαριστώ.σχολιάστε.

----------


## JB172

GreekAce, άλλαξε σε παρακαλώ το μήνυμα σου σε ελληνικά, διότι τα greeklish απαγορεύονται στο παρόν forum, και για να μην βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας. Πάτα το κουμπάκι "επεξ/σία - edit" στο μήνυμά σου.

Από τους όρους χρήσης του forum: http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm


```
β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).
```

Στο θέμα μας τώρα.
Διάβασε αυτό το thread. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=37895 Εκτός από το περιεχόμενο που έχει παραπάνω από αυτά που ρώτησες, περιέχει και πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το θέμα σου. 

Στα πολύ γρήγορα. Κάτω από την εγκατάσταση της κεραίας δεν έχεις πρόβλημα εκπεμπόμενης ακτινοβολίας.
Τα κινητά μας, που συνήθως τα έχουμε εφαπτόμενα στο αυτί μας, δημιουργούν περισσότερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Pedes egw exw alo provlima sthn polikatikia mu.
> mia poli megali eteria kinitis thlefwnias exei egatstasei mia kaerea sthn taratsa se ena mikro dwma pou ekpempei sima kai opos katalavanente exoume faei sthn mapa oli thn aktinovolia.
> einai ena mikro dwmatiaki.oi mages tis eteria to exoun perifraksei giro gioro gia na min fenete tipota alla fetete i kerea kai malista fenontai kai dio megales monades psiksis san autes pou exoume sta earcondition tou spitiou mas alla 8 fores megaliteres.pisteuoume pos einai paranomo.
> exei kaeneis kamia idea ti mporoume na kanoume?
> euxaristw.sxoliaste.


ενα σωρο πολιτισμενα μεσα υπαρχουν για να αντιδρασεις σε αυτο.Μπορεις πχ να εξηγησεις την κατασταση στην ΕΕΤΤ και να ερθει να κανει μια μετρηση,για το αν η εκπομπη τους υπερβαινει τα νομιμα ορια.Ωστοσο βεβαιωσου πρωτα οτι εκπεμπει παρανομα γιατι νομιζω πως θα γινεις λιγακι ρεζιλι αν ερθουν και τα βρουν ολα ΟΚ.2ον :: συγγνωμη για το υφος κιολας) αν κανεις τον κοπο να διαβασεις το plug me in απο την πρωτη σελιδα θα δεις τα σχεδιαγραμματα ακτινοβολιας καθε ειδους κεραιας.Βλεπεις λοιπον τι ειδους κεραια εχει η εταιρια και απο εκει καταλαβαινεις αν φτανει κατι και σε τι βαθμο φτανει σε εσενα.

3ον.Αληθεια απο την πολυκατοικια δεν χρησιμοποιει κανεις κινητο?Γιατι αποτι λενε κατι παραξενοι ,τα κινητα θελουν κεραιες μεσα στην πολη για να λειτουργησουν.Μαι ποιντ ιζ,αν στην σπαει τοσο πολυ η ρημαδα η κεραια,γιατι δεν πατας εναν ωραιοτατο καταναλωτικο αποκλεισμο στην κινητη τηλεφωνια?Φυσικα δεν λεω να καταργησεις την συσκευη του σατανα,αλλα πχ,να περιορισεις πολυ την χρηση του και να ζητησεις απο γνωστους κ φιλους να σε παιρνουν μονο σε περιπτωση 100% εκτακτης αναγκης.
Φυσικα δεν μπορω να παραλειψω την γνωστη πρακτικη των εταιριων να βαζουν αντι για πολλες και χαμηλης ισχυος κεραιες λιγες και δυνατες.

----------


## GreekAce

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GreekAce
> 
> Pedes egw exw alo provlima sthn polikatikia mu.
> mia poli megali eteria kinitis thlefwnias exei egatstasei mia kaerea sthn taratsa se ena mikro dwma pou ekpempei sima kai opos katalavanente exoume faei sthn mapa oli thn aktinovolia.
> einai ena mikro dwmatiaki.oi mages tis eteria to exoun perifraksei giro gioro gia na min fenete tipota alla fetete i kerea kai malista fenontai kai dio megales monades psiksis san autes pou exoume sta earcondition tou spitiou mas alla 8 fores megaliteres.pisteuoume pos einai paranomo.
> exei kaeneis kamia idea ti mporoume na kanoume?
> euxaristw.sxoliaste.
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ που απάντησες φιλε.Τι ελιναι η ΕΕΤΤ?
Και έχεις και ένα δίκαιο απλά δεν θέλω να έχω την ακτινοβόλία πάνω από το κεφάλι μου.με καταλαβαίνεις?
Αυτό για το παράνομο δηλαδή αν δεν εκπέμπη πολύ μπορεί και να μην είναι παράνομο?
Που θα μάθω?Πως θα το δώ?Θα το λέει η κεραία απάνω?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JB172

Για να μην μπερδεύεσε.

Η ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων), είναι η Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή η οποία αποτελεί τον Εθνικό Ρυθμιστή που ελέγχει, ρυθμίζει και εποπτεύει: (α) την αγορά ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται οι εταιρείες σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ασύρματων επικοινωνιών και διαδικτύου και (β) την ταχυδρομική αγορά, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται οι εταιρείες παροχής ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών και υπηρεσιών ταχυμεταφοράς. Επιπλέον, η ΕΕΤΤ ασκεί τις αρμοδιότητες Επιτροπής Ανταγωνισμού στις εν λόγω αγορές.

http://www.eett.gr

Μία κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν είναι παράνομη όταν έχει άδεια εγκατάστασης, πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές για την όρια εκπομπής, και εκπέμπει μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια.

Ψάξε το.

----------


## papashark

> Παίδες εγώ έχω άλλο πρόβλημα στην πολυκατοικία μου.
> μια πολύ μεγάλη εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει εγκαταστήσει μια "κεραία" στην ταράτσα σε ένα μικρό δώμα που εκπέμπει σήμα και όπως "καταλαβανεντε" έχουμε φάει στην μάπα όλη την ακτινοβολία.
> είναι ένα μικρό "δωματιάκι".οι μάγκες τις εταιρία το έχουν περιφράξει γύρο γιώρο για να μην φαίνεται τίποτα αλλα "φετετε" η κεραία και μάλιστα φαίνονται και δυο μεγάλες μονάδες ψύξης σαν αυτές που έχουμε στα "air-condition" του σπιτιού μας αλλα 8 φορες μεγαλύτερες.πιστεύουμεπως είναι παράνομο.έχει κανεις καμια ιδέα τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε?
> ευχαριστώ.σχολιάστε.


Καταρχάς να πεις ευχαριστώ σε αυτόν που κανόνισε να μπει η κεραία

Δεύτερον να τσεκάρεις αν φαίνετε ότι πέρνετε λεφτά ως πολυκατοικία και δεν τα τσεπώνει κάποιος ένοικος και μόνο.

Τρίτον ότι δεν μας αρέσει δεν είναι και απαραίτητα παράνομο.

Τέταρτον, το μια πολύ μεγάλη εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει γέλιο, δηλαδή υπάρχουν και μικρές εταιρείες ? 3 είναι όλες κι όλες  ::   ::   ::  

Για να στα πω και αναλυτικότετα :

1) Οπως σου είπε και ποιο πριν ο συνάδελφος (θα αρχίσω τα σύντροφος αγρότης σε λίγο), το ποιο ασφαλές σημείο για να είσαι κοντά σε μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, είναι να είσαι στο κτύριο από κάτω της. Αυτό γιατί οι κεραίες είναι όπως σου είπαν, να εκπέμπουν προς τα μπρος κυρίως και όχι πάνω/κάτω/πίσω. Οπότε εσύ που είσαι από κάτω δέχεσε πολύ λιγότερη ισχύ, από ότι οι υπόλοιποι τριγύρω. Ακόμα η πλάκα του τσιμέντου στην ταράτσα (και η μόνωση που υπάρχει), κόβει και αυτή με την σειρά της πολύ ισχύ, ειδικά συγκρινόμενη με το να την είχες απέναντι που θα πέρναγε από τα τζάμια που δεν κόβουν σχεδόν τίποτα. 

Εν ολίγης είναι καλύτερα να είσαι στο κτύριο της κεραίας, παρά να την πάρουν από εσάς και να την πάνε σε κανένα κτύριο απέναντι.

Ακόμα να ξέρεις ότι το κινητό σου που το έχεις κολημένο στο κεφάλι σου όταν μιλάς, επιβαρύνει πολύ περισσότερο εσένα από ότι η οποιαδήποτε κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας (εκτός αν πίνεις καφέ στην ταράτσα μπροστά της). Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το σήμα χάνει την ισχύ του με λογαριθμική πτώση σε σχέση με την απόσταση, κάθε φορά που δεκαπλασιάζετε η απόσταση, χάνετε εικοσαπλάσιο σήμα. Ετσι με το κινητό στο κεφάλι (1 πόντος), δέχεσε 1 Watt περίπου εκπομπής, αν 100πλασιάσης την απόσταση (δηλαδή 1 πόντος χ 100 φορές), τότε χάνεις δέχεσε 20 φορές λιγότερη ενέργεια (προσοχή, όχι 1watt / 20, αλλά λογαριθμικά, δηλαδή 0.0001 Watt), στα 10 μέτρα βάζεις άλλα 2 μηδενικα στο νούμερο και γίνετε 0.000001 Watt. Τώρα οι κεραίες κινητής εκπέμπουν αν θυμάμαι καλά κάτω από 100Watt, οπότε αν ήσουν μπροστά από την κεραία στα 10 μέτρα θα δεχόσουν 100*0.000001=0.0001 Watt, αν είσαι από κάτω από την κεραία, τότε προς τα κάτω η κεραία μπορεί να εκπέμπει και 1 Watt μονάχα, και άμα βγάλεις και τι κόβει το τσιμέντο της ταράτσας, θα δεις ότι από κάτω από την κεραία, είναι σαν να μιλάει κάποιος με κινητό στα 10 μέτρα από εσένα.... Με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει να απαγορεύσεις να μιλάνε άλλοι με κινητά στα 10 μέτρα ακτίνα από εσένα, ελπίζω να αντέχεις το ξύλο

Να σου πω και άλλο παράδειγμα, λόγο εργασίας ανεβαίνω σε ένα πολύ ψηλό κτύριο στον Πειραιά, 50 μέτρα τουλάχιστον ψηλότερο από όλα τα άλλα. Εκεί πάνω το κινητό μου δεν παίζει καλά, παρόλο που υπάρχουν αρκετές κεραίες στο κέντρο του Πειραιά. Ο λόγος είναι ότι όλες οι κεραίες είναι φτιαγμένες να κοιτάνε προς τους δρόμους (μπρος και χαμηλά με κλήση 5-10 μοίρες), ενώ εγώ ήμουν ψηλά με αποτέλεσμα να μην φτάνει σήμα σε εμένα.

Τέλος για την τύχη σου, μάθε ποιας εταιρείας είναι η κεραία, και πάρε σύνδεση/κάρτα από αυτήν την εταιρεία, όσο ποιο κοντά είναι το κινητό στην κεραία, τόσο ποιο χαμηλά εκπέμπει, και τόσο ποιο λίγο σε επιβαρύνει. 

Στην πραγματικότητα το κινητό μας είναι πολύ ποιο επικύνδυνο από όλες τις κεραίες της κινητής τριγύρω μας.


2) Επί του οικονομικού, η ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας, κατά κανόνα είναι κοινόχρηστη, οπότε συνήθως όταν μπαίνουν κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, η εταιρείες συνήθως πληρώνουν όλους τους ένοικους (είτε λόγο νομικών δικαιωμάτων στην χρήση της ταράτσας, είτε απλά για να μην φωνάζουν). Πολλές πολυκατοικίες τα βάζουν στα κοινόχρηστα, και έτσι έχουν "τσάμπα" θέρμανση, συντηρήσεις, βάφουν κάθε τόσο και χαλάνε ένα σωρό λεφτά, χωρίς να πληρώνουν τίποτα οι ένοικοι. Αλλοι απλά τα μοιράζονται. Εχω ακούσει μέχρι και 3.000 τον μήνα (αν και μου φαίνονται παλαβά).

Οπότε τσέκαρε με το καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας που είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου δώσει αντίγραφο (τα έξοδα για της φωτοτυπίες δικά σου) ο διαχειρηστής, και δώστο σε ένα δικηγόρο να σου πει στα σίγουρα δικαιούσε ή όχι.

3) Πάρα πολλές κεραίες είναι όντως νόμιμες, συνήθως τις καλύπτουν με διάφορα, ώστε να μην φωνάζει ο κόσμος που δεν ξέρει και γίνονται στόχος για τα καλόπαιδα του Αλέξη...

4) Με έκανες και γέλασα, να 'σαι καλά  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει να απαγορεύσεις να μιλάνε άλλοι με κινητά στα 10 μέτρα ακτίνα από εσένα, ελπίζω να αντέχεις το ξύλο


Να μια πολύ ωραία ιδέα, να απαγορεύσουμε την χρήση των κινητών σε δημόσιους χώρους  ::

----------


## GreekAce

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GreekAce
> 
> Παίδες εγώ έχω άλλο πρόβλημα στην πολυκατοικία μου.
> μια πολύ μεγάλη εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει εγκαταστήσει μια "κεραία" στην ταράτσα σε ένα μικρό δώμα που εκπέμπει σήμα και όπως "καταλαβανεντε" έχουμε φάει στην μάπα όλη την ακτινοβολία.
> είναι ένα μικρό "δωματιάκι".οι μάγκες τις εταιρία το έχουν περιφράξει γύρο γιώρο για να μην φαίνεται τίποτα αλλα "φετετε" η κεραία και μάλιστα φαίνονται και δυο μεγάλες μονάδες ψύξης σαν αυτές που έχουμε στα "air-condition" του σπιτιού μας αλλα 8 φορες μεγαλύτερες.πιστεύουμεπως είναι παράνομο.έχει κανεις καμια ιδέα τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε?
> ευχαριστώ.σχολιάστε.
> 
> 
> Καταρχάς να πεις ευχαριστώ σε αυτόν που κανόνισε να μπει η κεραία
> ...


Χαιρομαι που σε έκανα και γέλασες.
Τουλάχιστον αφού δεν παίρνουμε εμείς την ακτινοβολία πάλι καλά.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------

